# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Russia to host World Cup 2018

## sperk

World Cup 2018: Victory is the only word on joyous Russia's lips | Football | The Guardian 
Congrats!!

----------


## Demonic_Duck

Bad luck England  ::  
Congratulations to Russia, though

----------


## Ramil

РосПил is having a celebration today

----------


## Basil77

> РосПил is having a celebration today

 They'd steal money anyway, but in this case the attention to the results of the projects will be greater, so this could be not that bad. : ) 
You'd better imagine German national team playing in Stlingrad or Königsberg  ::

----------


## Basil77

Here is the official bid video, surprisingly not bad:

----------


## Hanna

Russia is definitely making a comeback as a country to host international events!
The Eurovision was great in Russia and I am sure that hosting Football VM will be great for Russia. England is really annoyed and the papers are full of allegations that Russia was running a "dirty" campaign. I wouldn't know either way but I think it was nice to see that Russia will be hosting it - congrats!

----------


## Basil77

There is another thread about this:  Russia to host World Cup 2018

----------


## Eric C.

> They'd steal money anyway, but in this case the attention to the results of the projects will be greater, so this could be not that bad. : ) 
> You'd better imagine German national team playing in Stlingrad or Königsberg

 How come Königsberg is in the Northern cluster and Moscow is in the Central one whereas Moscow's situated in further north than Königsberg? =))

----------


## Hanna

Congrats Russia!

----------


## Basil77

> How come Königsberg is in the Northern cluster and Moscow is in the Central one whereas Moscow's situated in further north than Königsberg? =))

 Maybe because they both located on the Baltic shore and the main communication line will be by sea.

----------

